# Is VW more upscale than Audi?



## CS VW (Feb 18, 2001)

Why does the chrome on the VW come off real well, almost to the effect where it makes the Passat _look_ like the more expensive car? 
And I've heard of stories where people tell you they have an Audi, and people are like "ho-hum", but if you have an (new) Passat, they think your car is the coolest on the planet.
I'm not tryin' to make this into a VW vs. Audi debate (and it probably will become that), but I just want to know why don't more carmakers add a bit more chrome when designing their cars?
The VW looks like is worth at least $10K more than it's worth, and the Audi, although well-understated and classy in it's own right, does not look like it's $32K.
Just wonderin'.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*

I'd venture and say that chrome molding is used for cars that don't have "sporting" intentions. Similarly, the chrome molding is removed from the 7-series when you opt for the sports package. That said, I think the Passat might be a more comfortable sedan, but not necessarily more upscale.


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (masa8888)*

My parents bought a B5.5 Passat instead of a B6 Audi for that very reason. Them, not really being car people, couldn't really see why they'd pay an extra C$10k to get the A4 instead of a Passat 1.8T w/ luxury package.
I don't personally think its more upscale, but I can see how people would think they might be on the same level.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (masa8888)*

Not upscale at all, but sometimes people look at things like chrome (cheesy things) and think that.
IMO I dont like the chrome on the b5.5 Passat.....and it makes it look more tacky. But thats just me.
I prefer the clean and stylish lines of the B5 alot more.
But I wouldnt say its more upscale...


----------



## GTI-VRT (Jun 28, 2004)

A good judge of qulaity is the number and volume of rattles and clicks that a new care makes after 1 year or 20k miles of driving. Although I love my VW, I have to say that my lady's Audi wins at this game, hands down.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (VdubChaos)*

I had leased a B5 Passat and when I went to get a new car, the B5.5s came out and they all had chrome. So I went to the other extreme and bought an Audi A6 instead.
Yes, love makes you do crazy things!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (VdubChaos)*

IMO you have to look at 
this








versus this









I think the Audi interior is head and sholders above the VW


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*

Ignorant people will say anything Ive had people try to convince me that a Honda Accord is more upscale than an Audi A4 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*

You want chrome with your Audi? Buy a 3.0, not a 1.8t. One distinct exterior feature between the 1.8t and 3.0 is the chrome strips around the windows.


----------



## Taimar2 (Jun 9, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (03GTI-Vr6)*

Is VW more upscale than Audi?
No.
Is VW being very confusing in how they market their products? Yes. If Audi is an almost Cadillac, then Volkswagen should be a Pontiac. Nowadays VW is more like Buick and Audi more like Oldsmobile.
Or like MG Vs. Triumph, or Mercury Vs. Lincoln. It's the same stuff, just different marketing. But that marketing is edging ever closer together and the line between them becoming very blurry.
Back in 1990 there was no mistaking an Audi for a VW. But now?


----------



## GRRR32 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*

chrome is way overrated... i actually liked the B5's without all the chrome on them...And besides being shiny is not listed for the definition of upscale...


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

to the average consumer chrome=luxury. some people are easily fooled into believing something is nice if it has lots of chrome. this is why we have lots of blinged out suvs and econoboxes on the road.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (Taimar2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taimar2* »_Is VW being very confusing in how they market their products? Yes. If Audi is an almost Cadillac, then Volkswagen should be a Pontiac. Nowadays VW is more like Buick and Audi more like Oldsmobile.


now _that's_ confusing.....








one of my pet peeves is folks comparing Audi to cadddie-ack and VW to pontee-ack








whoops wrong thread....








there are some features of VW that I like more than Audi... cool red/blue gauges, pull handles on doors rather than flip-up...hmmm upscale, though that's a big ?????
I suppose it is possible to load up a Passat and decontent an A4 so that the Passat is more luxurious... not sure whether it's a valid comparison.....
not sure whether shiny is upscale.... compare the 330i to the 325i... the 330i has shinyness around the headlamps while its matte black for the 325i.
some folks consider wood trim to be upscale; I'd choose aluminum or carbon fiber over wood trim any day, yet at least aluminum is marketed as being "lower" than wood trim....


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (silver30v)*

I have an A4 and my wife has a Passat GLX. The Audi is clearly more luxurious, with better materials, drivetrain and it feels more solid and buttoned down when driving. This is not to say that the Passat isn't a great car, but I clearly see the $5K difference in price between the two cars.


----------



## CS VW (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (VeeDubDriver)*

Thanks for the replies.
Yeah, I meant to say it's more of a perception issue. Of course the Audi is going to have the better materials and feel, but to some, because of the chrome, the Passat is going to be perceived as more upscale.
The E-Class has plenty of chrome, and everyone knows what they bring to the table.
So is it safe to call VW "fake" luxury?







The current Jetta has the chrome, too.


----------



## cbegemot (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_
there are some features of VW that I like more than Audi... cool red/blue gauges, pull handles on doors rather than flip-up...

Yes, the VW red/blue gauges do look much better than Audi's BMW-red.
PLUS, what B5.5 Passat has and Audi doesn't is normal cupholders (kind of
shallow, but normal).
What kills me in Audi A4 and A6 (and Passat B5) is that flip center armrest.
Just try to pull the parking break with that thing all the way down.


----------



## GLS_VR6 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CS VW* »_Yeah, I meant to say it's more of a perception issue. Of course the Audi is going to have the better materials and feel, but to some, because of the chrome, the Passat is going to be perceived as more upscale.

I don't know anyone who actually considered VW more upscale than Audi.
You say chrome matters. But, didn't the Phaeton have a lot of chrome? Suffice to say, more folks choose the A8.
At any rate, chrome or not, most folks perceive an upscale by it's badge. And VW's isn't associated with an upscale vehicle.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*

When you comb over the details, Audis are nicer, but it takes awhile to discover this. At least a test drive anyway. One of the reasons I bought my Passat over an A4 was because the Passat felt so much more substantial. Just look at the backseats- do you want the flat cardboard ones like in the A4, or the comfy contoured ones in the VW?


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (what)*


_Quote, originally posted by *what* »_IMO you have to look at 
this








versus this









I think the Audi interior is head and sholders above the VW

Nice- wonder which one people who aren't sure will pick when they see a huge, high res shot of the Audi, and a small crappy one of a VW in bad colors? Hmm, let's think.


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (masa8888)*

no


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_Nice- wonder which one people who aren't sure will pick when they see a huge, high res shot of the Audi, and a small crappy one of a VW in bad colors? Hmm, let's think.









Then go search for one to compare - I am posting inbetween my finals studying


----------



## kaizen (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (what)*

If I had to choose between the first two pics in this thread based on looks alone I would choose the Audi. But, my decision is based on the fact that I don't dig chrome.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_


















After finally getting to ride in an A8L last weekend and being in numerous Phaetons I can say that I really like the Phaeton better. But the A4 is defiantly nicer than the Passat IMHO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpeedRicer (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_

















I think these pictures show the difference between Audi and VW. The A8 looks more modern and simple, while the Phaeton looks richer and more traditional. Both have their merits though -- the A8 reminds me of a urban loft, while the Phaeton reminds me of a mountain cabin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While I would definitely say that Audi is more upscale than VW, it seems like VW places more emphasis on comfort, which many people equate with luxury. So the chrome strips, cushier seats and more spacious interiors are also associated with being more upscale.


----------



## Fewer Were Man (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (SpeedRicer)*

Having owned various VW's and 1 Audi, I tip my hat to VW. My A4 has had many problems and none of them were cheap to fix, on the other hand I've been very lucky with my VW's , even the corrado only gives me trouble when I ask for it. But as for service, Audi takes the cake there, I've been impressed with the overall customer service everytime I've been there! As for being upscale, well its a toss up for me, but a Passat seems to be more spacious than the A4.


_Modified by silvr6r at 4:44 PM 12-8-2004_


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (silvr6r)*

the passat IS more spacious-- its a streched a4(b5); the passat is called a 'b5' but its not the exact same chassis as the a4/b5
in size order--you have the jetta, then the a4, then the passat, then the a6
audi marketed the 2.8b5 to be more 'luxurious' with chrome trim and actual leather- just to differenciate
you should compare a 2.8 a4 with that passat-- not with a 1.8T (they are more stripped down and 'sporty'-- not trying to be luxurious)
the seats in my '01 a4 are MUCH more comfortable than the seats from a '99.5 VR6 jetta -- i have NEVER had a problem pulling up the ebrake with my armrest that is ALWAYs down-- i perfer the classy RED/WHITE gauges to the 'girly' PURPLE of the VW-- audis gear boxes are MUCH more silky than the sloppy VW's-- Audi dealer treats you like a KING compared to VW
--but VW is still the schit eventhough they aren't as 'upscale' as Audi
-you were just fooled by the chrome when you compared that passat to a 1.8T A4 that is purposely not trying to look as 'upscale' as the more expensive V6 A4


----------



## Fewer Were Man (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (ylwghost)*

My wife drives the a4 2.8 and my daily is a 97 jetta GT. I find that the drivers seat of the a4 is too cramped for me, and I'm 175lbs 5'10", the jetta is much more comfortable to drive, but I do miss the v6 power. As for the back seat, my 10 year old daugter always complains in the audi when I have the seat back, but never in the Jetta.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (silvr6r)*

yeah, there isn't much (if any) difference in the cab size between the A4 and a Jetta
As far as the drivers seat-- its all preference and what you are used to i guess.. Im 6'3'' and my A4 is perfect
i came from driving a wrangler sport-- so cab room isn't an issue
plus.. i dont carry passangers around much (otherwise, i may consider an A6) however, its still nice having 4 doors when i do have passangers
(actually, all the seats in the Jetta VR6 were not only flat, but really hard.. definately gave me back pain on long trips-- don't know how the passats are; but i imagine that the A6 will be on par with the Passat at the very least) i know that the leather seats in the '99.5 Jetta were less comfortable than the in my '01 A4 (and i actually like the fake leather in my 1.8T compared to the leather in the JettaVR6-- easier to clean, looks 'sportier' and softer)
Audi > VW (as far as being 'upscale')


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (silvr6r)*

Well, isnt VW trying to be more 'upscale' than Audi right now anyway? I was kind of under the impression that VW was trying to go after Benz being a luxo-boat, and Audi was supposed to target BMW (and has been for awhile) with its S and RS cars, ect? Of course, BMW is upscale, but (at least in my perception) in a different way than Benz's are, and therefore both VW and Audi would try to be upscale, but each in their own way?


----------



## spidy (Nov 28, 2000)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*

Audi looks more sporty inside out whereas VW looks more posh and traditional as someone mentioned.


----------



## JeffB... (Nov 21, 2003)

seems to me that VW would like to charge as much for the passat, as they do for the A4, but they cant. audi has the luxury car label, so they can charge $32k, VW does not (yet). The lower price requires the use of cheaper materials in the passat, so they use chrome and other accents to draw attention away from this (which IMO they do very well). The passat is trying to look/be more luxurious, so the VW name will gradually start to be associated with luxury. The next passat will probably exhibit more of this style and will probably cost more.
...and the phaeton is just a marketing tool (i don't think VW plans to make money from their sales)


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (street_level)*

Well, when the B5.5 Passat came out, they did advertize it as the VW that looks like a million bucks but isn't. I always considered the Passat the family sedan bargain car, almost as luxurious as an Audi at a substancial discount...but if you can afford the 4-rings...it is more luxurious (IMHO)...but no by much...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (DohRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DohRado* »_to the average consumer chrome=luxury. some people are easily fooled into believing something is nice if it has lots of chrome. this is why we have lots of blinged out suvs and econoboxes on the road.

This applies _especially_ to the American customer


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (what)*

this








versus this








Much more fair comparison...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Is VW more upscale than Audi? (CS VW)*

chrome


----------

